

The Bushido Code: Why Entrepreneurs Must Become Samurai Warriors Of The Web - ckyildiz
http://www.powerfulnonsense.com/bushido-code-entrepreneurs-samurai-warriors-of-the-web/

======
dalke
"Nonsense" indeed.

This reminds me of the time when Sun Tzu's "The Art of War" was popular advice
for entrepreneurs.

BTW, quoting Wikipedia: Under the bushidō ideal, if a samurai failed to uphold
his honor he could only regain it by performing seppuku (ritual suicide).

I don't think I want to do this should my company fail the code of honor.

Also, samurai were beholden to a master or lord. I don't want a boss. That's
why I started my own company. Yes, there are the rōnin, but those were
undesirable.

Picking out the things one likes from a philosophy doesn't mean that one
embraces the philosophy.

